# Forum Members' Party



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

How 'bout a party for all new members at my place? Here's a few snapshots I took during the week. Pretty good fishin', and swimming, shooting skeet off the deck, etc., etc., Whadda' ya' think?




More pics coming............


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Let me know when and I'll crank up the helo and head over. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

:smt026 

I'll go, I'll go!! All male members must wear a sarong, right?  

Looks beautiful!


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

*Fishin' hut pics........*

More pics of the fishin' hut!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, great 

I've always wanted to visit the Caribbean or Tahiti...


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

MissouriMule said:


> :smt026
> 
> I'll go, I'll go!! All male members must wear a sarong, right?
> 
> Looks beautiful!


All female members must wear half of a bikini. It's your choice top or bottom. :smt077


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

Guess it's time for a poll!


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Go for it (the poll). I'm posting more pics.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*Whoa, Charlie...NICE PLACE...*

Wow CHARLIE, I LIKE YOUR STYLE. :smt023.
And I'm game... I'll wear a "Sarong" ....if I can get an invite there...! Hell, I'm secure in my manhood. What can I bring.... Cigars & what?

BEAUTIFUL Place :smt028


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I got some more pics I'll have to post later. We can all go, just as soon as I find our exactly where it is. Pacific, supposedly. I'm looking!!!


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*I may be wrong but....*



Charlie said:


> I got some more pics I'll have to post later. We can all go, just as soon as I find our exactly where it is. Pacific, supposedly. I'm looking!!!


I think it might be Bali.....


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

rustycompass said:


> And I'm game... I'll wear a "Sarong" ....if I can get an invite there...!


And I'd wear half a bikini if I could get an invite there! :smt077


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

*Mo' Pics'*


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*I've got 2 tickets to paradise, pack yur bags we'll leave tonight...*

My kinda place.... unreal. That looks like paridise to me. Even the floor is COOL. see~thru


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Go for it (the poll). I'm posting more pics.


The poll is up. :mrgreen:


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

2400 said:


> The poll is up. :mrgreen:


I have NO doubt that it is, my friend! :smt077


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

MissouriMule said:


> I have NO doubt that it is, my friend! :smt077


The poll is titled Bikini's. :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

*Transportation to the party pics.*


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Now THAT is a B.A. motor coach~wow~

I call SHOTGUN....!

~ remember doin that when we were kids? :mrgreen:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

You can drive.........that leaves me free to party with the group!


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Charlie said:


> You can drive.........that leaves me free to party with the group!


+1


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

When yall get to the coast (Texas) I'll take you there in my boat!


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

Charlie said:


> You can drive.........that leaves me free to party with the group!


So, are gonna play Quarters or what?


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

MissouriMule said:


> So, are gonna play Quarters or what?


or what......... :smt077 :smt077 :smt077


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

2400 said:


> or what......... :smt077 :smt077 :smt077


what? :smt074


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Play whatever :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*Opps*



Charlie said:


> You can drive.........that leaves me free to party with the group!


 Well, when I par~take in adult beverages...and I would "par~taking"... I'm much better @ navigating than I am drivin'...so how about we leave than to someone else...


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Play whatever :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


Let's see...

Pin the tail on Charlie. :mrgreen:

Watch Charlie break dance on the table as the RV careens down the highway.
:mrgreen:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Pin my tail?....Sounds like fun, if you're doin' it..........


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

Yeah, Baby!


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

I am in!


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Didn't mean to hijack your thread, Gunut. I'll get js or Shipwreck to move this to "Forum Members Party". Sorry


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*Derailed Gnuts thread.... I think*



Charlie said:


> For you guys/gals on the Gulf Coast, I'll try to get the catamaran "Celine" to pick you up. Looks like a pretty good "start up" party boat, huh?


 Very cool, I'm ready............ not to be a buzz killer... But "I think...... but I'm not sure" we might have derailed Gnuts thread.... Charlie you need your own PARTY section .... Call it "Charlie's Freaki Tiki" ......okay maybe thats not a great name but it the 1st one that popped in my head... but you get the idea


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Tell you what Charlie, I'll meet you at the confluace(sp) of the Ohio and Mississippi Rivers.......


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Guess we're on the same wavelength. I asked the mods to move it to "forum members party". Sorry Gunut, got carried away there!!!!!!!!


Ditto, Sorry bout that, Bud....


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*T.g.i.f. ...........................*

HAPPY FRIDAY TO ALL !!! artyman:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Here' the pick up boat for those folks on the Gulf Coast. :smt028 :smt033


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Hey, ya' know what.......that looks like jwkimber 45 in the camo hat on the far right with the girl in the white top? Is he keeping something from us? They don't use too many boats like that in Indiana, do they?


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Charlie said:
 

> Hey, ya' know what.......that looks like jwkimber 45 in the camo hat on the far right with the girl in the white top? Is he keeping something from us? They don't use too many boats like that in Indiana, do they?


YOUR RIGHT, fess up JW ..... :mrgreen:


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Hey, ya' know what.......that looks like jwkimber 45 in the camo hat on the far right with the girl in the white top? Is he keeping something from us? They don't use too many boats like that in Indiana, do they?


You caught me!!!!!:smt082 :smt082


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Can ya' shoot ducks off a boat like that? :smt067


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Can ya' shoot ducks off a boat like that? :smt067


Give me a few gallons of camo paint and we'll be all set up!!!!:smt071 :smt071 :smt071


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

NO NO NO,EVERYONE COME TO MY BEACH!!!!!!!!!!!! SURF'S UP!!!!!!!!
Party's on,North shore Oahu Hawai'i,Waimea Bay!!!! Missouri Mule can go topless and surf will do the rest! ALOAHA! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2006)

*Ok...ok...I've seen enough....what atoll is that? And forget the jock straps held by dental floss...I'm wearing surfer trunks....lastly, the ladies need not be "ladies", if you know what I mean....where and when's the party?*


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

Hey, you guys get us the accomodations on either island and I guarantee the top stays home!


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

YES SOME OF THE LADIES REALLY DO GO TOPLESS HERE!:mrgreen: I'm suposed to go out there in late JANUARY for 6-10 months to work in Pearl Harbor,you know sometimes work really SUCKS:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:  J.R. HALEAKALA:smt082










P.S FIRST ROUND OF MIA TIA'S IS ON ME! AFTER 3RD ROUND EVERYONE MIGHT GO NATIVE!:mrgreen:


----------



## 223HollowPoint (Apr 24, 2006)

ok - before I come - I need to know if you have the essentials - McDonalds, seven eleven, satellite TV, bowling alley, place to buy ammo . . . . .


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

J.R. said:


> P.S FIRST ROUND OF MIA TIA'S IS ON ME! AFTER 3RD ROUND EVERYONE MIGHT GO NATIVE!:mrgreen:


Even Scooter??


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

MissouriMule said:


> Even Scooter??


Whys everbody always pickin on me(charlie brown song....does that show my age???)


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

scooter said:


> Whys everbody always pickin on me(charlie brown song....does that show my age???)


Cause we all know your just a big old cuddly teady bear! :smt077


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

MissouriMule said:


> Cause we all know your just a big old cuddly teady bear! :smt077


Big ole teddy bears,HANG TEN NAKED!!!!!!!! LET'S PARTY!!!!!!   J.R.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

223HollowPoint said:


> ok - before I come - I need to know if you have the essentials - McDonalds, seven eleven, satellite TV, bowling alley, place to buy ammo . . . . .


Essentials, WTF? Charlie should supply all the ammo everyone needs. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Uh...OK :smt023


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

With this heat.......................:smt045 :smt045 We need a party bump........................:drinkers:


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Charlie said:


> With this heat.......................:smt045 :smt045 We need a party bump........................:drinkers:


I found a nice dinner cruze!


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Hope it's not "Under Siege"!


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*Charlie.... can members bring guest to the Party?*










~ I was telling a few friends about your "Island Party" & they asked if they could come too... I told them, I'd need to run it by you... what do ya say...?


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

The girls are OK, we'd have to check out the guy (unless that's you). :smt028


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Charlie said:


> The girls are OK, we'd have to throw out the guy (unless that's you). :smt028


Fixed it... :mrgreen:


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Yowzaa!! :smt033


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

YeeeHaaww


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

rustycompass said:


> ~ I was telling a few friends about your "Island Party" & they asked if they could come too... I told them, I'd need to run it by you... what do ya say...?


I don't know ab out this pic: something smells fishy here:smt082 :smt082 :smt082 J.R.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

It's taco time.... :smt033


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

2400 said:


> It's taco time.... :smt033


Speak for yourself! :mrgreen:


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

2400 said:


> It's taco time.... :smt033


What kind of taco????:smt077 :smt077 :smt077


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

:watching:


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> What kind of taco????:smt077 :smt077 :smt077


Look at the picture, fish tacos of course. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

2400 said:


> Look at the picture, fish tacos of course. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


Now THAT wasn't predictable or anything!


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Pink snapper, perhaps???:smt077 :smt077


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> Pink snapper, perhaps???:smt077 :smt077


I'm biting my tongue....


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

veewwy intewesting this thwead is:watching: :watching: :watching:


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

MissouriMule said:


> I'm biting my tongue....


Why??? Lets us have it!!!!:smt077 :smt077


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> Why??? Lets us have it!!!!:smt077 :smt077


Have what? My tongue? :mrgreen:


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Huummmmmmm...........


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

I thought I heard a lil' huuummmmmm..er:mrgreen:


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

scooter said:


> I thought I heard a lil' huuummmmmm..er:mrgreen:


Little? Is that why JW's friends call him Pee Wee? :mrgreen:


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

MissouriMule said:


> Little? Is that why JW's friends call him Pee Wee? :mrgreen:


THAT I couldnt answer


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

MissouriMule said:


> Little? Is that why JW's friends call him Pee Wee? :mrgreen:


Nope, tripod:smt023 :smt023


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*When IS Charlies party again...?*

cuz, this is a party I went to last weekend and I wuz promised it wuz gonna be a hoot ... But it wuz really sorta on the dull side to be honest. I sure hope Charlies is a little more upbeat... :smt003


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

scooter said:


> THAT I couldnt answer


Ohh... I thought you might have the inside scoop on that! :smt077


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> Nope, tripod:smt023 :smt023


The proof is in the pudding! :smt1097


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

rustycompass said:


> cuz, this is a party I went to last weekend and I wuz promised it wuz gonna be a hoot ... But it wuz really sorta on the dull side to be honest. I sure hope Charlies is a little more upbeat... :smt003


I don't know...

In the photo I see Scooter, 2400, Charlie, Shipwreck... :mrgreen:


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

BOOOOOO:smt078


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

MissouriMule said:


> I don't know...
> 
> In the photo I see Scooter, 2400, Charlie, Shipwreck... :mrgreen:


And which one of those foxy ladies in the pic are you?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey, don't stick me into this  - I'm staying outta this thread


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

MissouriMule said:


> The proof is in the pudding! :smt1097


Wanna trade....:smt077 :smt077


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

Charlie said:


> And which one of those foxy ladies in the pic are you?


Why, the one in the dark dress w/ her back to the camera of course!


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

MissouriMule said:


> Why, the one in the dark dress w/ her back to the camera of course!


Dress??? they called that a swimsuit back in the day(very sexy too  )


----------

